# Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery



## aussiekid (Sep 9, 2013)

[size=14pt][size=12pt]So I got bought a spare Canon LP-E6 off ebay, seemed legit. He had 3 from 60d cameras.
The guy made up some excuse that the 'genuine' batteries that he had were stolen. I got this 'replacement' at his expense. 

After the excuse email and the receipt that was in the package, I am having serious doubts if it's genuine and worried about using it.

Included some pictures and screenshots: http://imgur.com/a/E12UA

Canon Counterfeit Identify:
http://www.canon.com.au/en-AU/Personal/Support-Help/Support-News/Counterfeit-products


Can anyone help?
Cheers.[/size][/size]


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? [Canon LP-E6 Battery]*

seems genuine. non-original usually doesnt have labeled Canon on top and on stickers behind. or am i mistaken?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? [Canon LP-E6 Battery]*



whothafunk said:


> seems genuine. non-original usually doesnt have labeled Canon on top and on stickers behind. or am i mistaken?



If you look at the canon fake page, the hologram is very different, the canon logo on the top looks identical to the fake, and the plastic around the two small pins looks different..... My bet is fake.

I would take several good pictures of the battery and packaging and send them to canon


----------



## RC (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? [Canon LP-E6 Battery]*

Isn't the "made in China" a dead give away that it's a counterfeit? All of mine are made in Japan as well as the samples on the counterfeit identity site.


----------



## aussiekid (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? [Canon LP-E6 Battery]*



RC said:


> Isn't the "made in China" a dead give away that it's a counterfeit? All of mine are made in Japan as well as the samples on the counterfeit identity site.



Ahh good catch RC, didn't even pick that up. I charged it, it didn't even take half as long as my Genuine LP-E6 took to charge.


----------



## aussiekid (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? [Canon LP-E6 Battery]*



Don Haines said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > seems genuine. non-original usually doesnt have labeled Canon on top and on stickers behind. or am i mistaken?
> ...



Thanks Don. Yeah I'm not gonna use it and get a paypal refund.


----------



## Skywise (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*

Actually Canon has moved battery production to China - http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1063707

More info here -
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1015287

I'd say that looks genuine to me but ultimately it's your call. If you're uncomfortable with the purchase you're uncomfortable with the purchase (because you didn't get what you purchased).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*

Batteries are a frequently counterfeited item, which is why Canon has a page on it. Bottom line, if you buy a battery from anyone other than an authorized Canon dealer, it quite possible you'll get a counterfeit.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*

I bought my spare from adorama. I wasn't concerned about fakes as much as performance of the secondary market.. and thus, k paid a premium.


----------



## TLN (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*

I've checked all the 3 batteries I have. They all look the same(one came with the camera), they all look as proper battery on a canon page(thin fond, thin +/- electrodes) and they all look as whay you've posted. 
I got no problems using them and will continue to do so.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*



Skywise said:


> Actually Canon has moved battery production to China - http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1063707
> 
> More info here -
> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1015287
> ...



This is correct. My authentic LP-E6s read "cell made in Japan, further processed in China."


----------



## jcollett (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*

What makes this suspicious to me is the hard luck story the seller had and rather than just checking with you to see if you wanted to cancel the transaction, he went ahead and got you a battery from hong kong at a loss to him. Really? If I am a seller of an item and anything of note changes during the transaction (like the item being stolen), I'd contact the purchaser with options and allow them to make the ultimate decision.

Bait and switch is what this is called.


----------



## phoyager (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*



brad-man said:


> My authentic LP-E6s read "cell made in Japan, further processed in China."


I checked six eight of my LP-E6 and while 6 have "Cell made in Japan, further processed in China." imprinted on the sticker, 2 just state "Made in China". I consider all of my LP-E6 genuine.

The thread now has a [SOLVED] label. Would be nice if you would tell us how you decided to proceed.

Edit: When I wrote this post it was late and I first checked only the LP-E6 I had at hand (6); only later I additionally checked the two that were in my camera, but forgot to correct the total.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*

Funny I just came across this post and story after I bought what I thought was a genuine BG-E6 grip on eBay. After reading all this I know it's a knockoff. Hopefully it doesn't kill my camera and works as good as the aftermarkets and or actual canon one. Shucks


----------



## aussiekid (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*



phoyager said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > My authentic LP-E6s read "cell made in Japan, further processed in China."
> ...



I did a side by side with my genuine Battery that came with my Mk3.
Yes it does say 'Made in China' as well but there are slight minor differences.
The 4 code in the bottom left is a different size and thickness, extra chinese characters and code on the top right of the blue.

The charge time of my original genuine battery was about 5-6 hours, whereas the charge time of the extra battery was about 2 hours.

Also the holographic isn't exactly the same on the website (will check at a specialty retailer).

I am also going to contact my guy at Canon Australia and suss it out.

I guess it isn't 'Solved' just yet. Sorry guys jumped the gun.


----------



## aussiekid (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*



jcollett said:


> What makes this suspicious to me is the hard luck story the seller had and rather than just checking with you to see if you wanted to cancel the transaction, he went ahead and got you a battery from hong kong at a loss to him. Really? If I am a seller of an item and anything of note changes during the transaction (like the item being stolen), I'd contact the purchaser with options and allow them to make the ultimate decision.
> 
> Bait and switch is what this is called.



Yeah the hard luck story and the comment on the receipt set off warning bells.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*



aussiekid said:


> phoyager said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...


There is a lot of variation in the stick on label on the bottom of the battery. I remember looking at a Canon website and seeing that there were six or seven different variations of the label


----------



## spinworkxroy (Sep 10, 2013)

Can't you just put it into a 5Dmk3 with the latest firmware?
If it's not genuine, the camera will flag it out.

I have 2 batteries that has all the Canon logos on it and look identical to the original, but when i loaded them into the camera, it says unable to communicate with the battery so i know they're fake..


----------



## nda (Sep 10, 2013)

fwiw, i only use non-genuine batteries(except for the originals that came with the body), they are much much cheaper(canon oem are a rip off) and most have a higher capacity, they charge the same and hold charge the same 



spinworkxroy said:


> Can't you just put it into a 5Dmk3 with the latest firmware?
> If it's not genuine, the camera will flag it out.
> 
> I have 2 batteries that has all the Canon logos on it and look identical to the original, but when i loaded them into the camera, it says unable to communicate with the battery so i know they're fake..


the newer non-genuine's are decoded, fully compatible no communication errors


----------



## spinworkxroy (Sep 10, 2013)

nda said:


> the newer non-genuine's are decoded, fully compatible no communication errors



Oh really? I didn't know. i actually never used my fake batteries before becuase until today, i've never use my camera until the main battery ran out haha..maybe i'm not using my camera enough


----------



## phoyager (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Is it Genuine? Canon LP-E6 Battery [SOLVED]*



aussiekid said:


> code on the top right of the blue.


If you are talking about the 2INR19/50 then that is smth my "Made in China" is missing. (And also not to be found on the others.)



> I am also going to contact my guy at Canon Australia and suss it out.


Yep, I guess asking Canon would be the best solution.



> I guess it isn't 'Solved' just yet. Sorry guys jumped the gun.


Please keep this thread updated.
Thanks in advance,
j.


----------



## jabbott (Sep 10, 2013)

Weird. I looked at Canon's battery comparison page (at http://www.canon.com.au/en-AU/Personal/Support-Help/Support-News/Counterfeit-products) and both my LP-E6s (one from the original/new 5D3 box, one purchased new at B&H separately) appear to have the bold font of a counterfeit battery. Every other feature looks similar to the genuine battery however. I have had worse battery performance than other Canon DSLRs (300-500 shots per charge) so I have to wonder if somehow counterfeit batteries were snuck into the supply chain.


----------

